# hp ipaq 4150 help



## andy mcwatters (Oct 25, 2001)

i have let the battery drain down till it was dead silly mistake i know but when i try and charge it all i get is the load screen with the little blue bar going up to 100 percent and it cuts out and starts again it does this continually but does not charge will i need a new battery or is the pda DEAD thanks for any ideas


----------



## Akmorph (Nov 14, 2002)

The way the Ipaq batteries work is pretty much the same way a cell phone battery works. If you want a full charge your going to have to kill it, and charge it back up. The only downside is this will wipe your Ipaq of anything it has on it because HP does not put enough memory into the device that as soon as it loses power , it wipes completely clean.


----------

